
Idea validation for my new startup - heyarviind
Hi Awesome Folks,<p>I am working on a logging platform called https:&#x2F;&#x2F;loggie.io<p>While developing I get many questions like do small startups really need this kind of platform? As I am working in a big company and we use kibana which is much complex in features.<p>And I wanted something to be more simple to use for small startups.<p>Do you guys really use any logging platform for your startups?
======
FiatLuxDave
Hey Arviind,

I doubt I'm in your target audience, but I thought you might appreciate some
feedback since you aren't getting a flood of it yet.

First, it is unclear what kind of logging you mean. I'm not familiar with
kibana. What kind of data are you logging? You may say anything, but I suspect
that means "anything within a certain specific niche". Or it's manual logging,
which is not super value-added. Which niche of users are you trying to
address?

Second, I was willing to take a look at it, to answer some of my questions,
until I hit the google login. Google login is great if you are looking for
sales leads. If you are looking for product feedback, a lot of people are
going to skip on that.

~~~
heyarviind
Logging here is like we use console log to debug our app on local, but what
about in production... with loggie we simply push our logs to loggie and
examine later.

We can send logs with severity level like info, debug, warning, error and
fatal.

------
gus_massa
Just a minor question. The price of the yearly "basic" plan is just the
monthly rate x 7, but the advanced plan has a ~ 10% discount when payed
annually. Is this on purpose?

~~~
heyarviind
as this project is in development, i have placed dummy data... it will be
corrected very soon...

What do you think about loggie?

